# My First Family Photo Shoot



## Kmbdesigns (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am amatuer photographer that just recieved my first gig. Currently my biggest concern is pricing. How much should 
I charge a family of 6 (2 Adults & 4 kids)? The photos will be taken outside at a location of their choice. Can someone point me in the right direction or give me a general idea on how much i shoukd charge?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

Why are you charging if you are proclaiming yourself as an "amateur?" Amateurs are not paid, so don't charge them! I'm sure you'll hear a lot about this from everyone else, so I'll let it be.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 8, 2012)

You should charge based on your cost of doing business.  There is no magic number that people use to base their prices on.  It can also vary be location,  services rendered, and client base. You should also take into consideration the taxes you should be paying on the earned income. I also wouldnt use the word "amateur"  when speaking with paying clients.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 8, 2012)

First of all, price should be set at time of booking, therefore, if you're already booked, and don't have a price set, then go "nothing". 

Second, determining price is a LOT more complicated than just picking a number out of the air.  You need to incorporate all of your costs (equipment, insurance (You do have that, right?), licensing (You have that too, right?) transportation, time, etc.  

If short, if you don't know how much to charge, don't charge!  I'm a big fan of the barter system... I'll take your pictures, you buy me a nice supper/a tank of gasoline/whatever...  if the client is a tradesman, than so much the better.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2012)

How long will the shoot be? Is it likely you will have pre-scouted the location? Do you have the option of recommending other locations if the clients choice sucks for making family images?

How will you be providing images to the client? Prints? If so. What type of print? Chromogenic? Inkjet? Off-set?

On a disc? If so. Use License? High resolution? Low resolution? Edited? Aspect ratio? Watermarked, or not?

Here is some reading for you - 

10 Pricing Challenges and Strategies for Photographers - ESSENTIALS For Photographers


----------



## Kmbdesigns (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for your input.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 12, 2012)

I think this is a spam thread


----------



## otto (Dec 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> I think this is a spam thread



No spam dude just a load of fun.


----------

